# New 4ft Vivarium for sale



## Gunrunner130 (Feb 23, 2011)

Brand new four foot vivarium in beech for sale.There are two glass panes , heat matt , thermostat cable and sensor .Bought from southampton reptile centre by mistake .

£85.00 ono

Phone me on 07704 562630


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Classifieds would be the best place for this buddy: victory:


----------

